# GenieGO - Possible To Control The Prepare/Download Sequence?



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a GenieGO/Nomad newbie and I must admit that way back when, I was quite skeptical about Nomad because I had owned a Slingbox for such a long time.

However, after ditching my old laptop for a Microsoft Surface Pro and trying several DVR-record apps (Roxio, Hauppauge), I really do like the GenieGO/Nomad because I do not have to worry about internet connection and bandwidth. Don't get me wrong: I like my Slingbox Pro HD, but as a business traveler, getting and obtaining high-speed internet access is more than a challenge. Finally, I saw the light with GenieGO/Nomad! 

I received it on Friday (May 31, 2013) and I've already started to prepare and download content to my Surface Pro, because I travel out again on Sunday. As a newbie, I have a few questions which remain outstanding and I'm hoping some people here can help. Here they are:

1) Is there a way to control the preparation/download sequence? That is, similar to the Manage Recordings in the HD DVR, so that I have control regarding the sequence of what gets prepared/downloaded.

2) I couldn't find a specific external Hard Disk storage limitation specification. I went and bought the WD Element 3 TB USB drive. There's nothing specific I found in the instructions and I can't find any menu options that let me know/confirm that the GenieGO/Nomad is using the USB-attached drive, so how do I know it is being used and how much recording capacity is remaining?

3) Is it correct that I can just disconnect my Surface Pro, pack it away for my travels, and while I am away, the GenieGO will continue to prepare shows for download and when I come back and re-connect my Surface Pro, Launch the GenieGO/Nomad app, then all pending downloads will be downloaded to my Surface Pro. Correct?

Thanks in advance for your help! If there's a Tips & Tricks thread or link you can point me to, I'd also greatly appreciate it!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

1. you must "prepared" the shows in the order that you want them prepared, or if you already have them, pause the ones you dont want and leave the one you want preparing this way requires lots of "manual labor"

2. 3TB is an overkill, given the fact that the biggest hard drive on the Genie is 1TB (yes, I know, you can have an external HDD, but still 3TB is an overkill) and the recordings on the Nomad takes way less space

3. Yes as long as you have selected the "auto download series" button


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the info!

I have a lot of content...3 TB is the right size for me.


----------

